# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Có ai biết cách format ổ cứng bằng đĩa CD Hiren Boot 10.6 không???

## vietnamtui12

em có cái cd hiren boot 10.6, muốn format 2 ổ cuối, nhưng không biết sử đụng vì nó khác với mấy loại hiren boot kia, đọc trên google thì không hiểu, với lại hình như chưa có ai post cả, nên ai biết dùng hiren boot 10.6 thì giúp đở em nha.

----------

